# Blackbeard 2012?



## rapid fire (May 27, 2012)

Looks like I am getting the go ahead from my wonderful wife to do the October blackbeard hunt this year.  Anyone else interested?  October 18-20.


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2012)

Me and chase were just talking about that this morning. I think we are going.


----------



## namrettes (May 27, 2012)

I plan on being in the UP with Bud and our dogs the week prior to that so I don't think I can get away two weeks in a row.


----------



## bam_bam (May 27, 2012)

Always wanted to go to the barrier island hunting but it just never seems to work out.


----------



## rapid fire (May 28, 2012)

I will try to link some of the older posts later, but there is a ton of info on here if you do a search.  It is a very hard hunt, but tremendously rewarding.  Dendy and Chase, lets start planning.


----------



## jerry russell (May 28, 2012)

Lookin hard at it.


----------



## Tailfeather (May 28, 2012)

We'll be going in December again.  Haven't done the Oct hunt yet.  Look fwd to it every year.


----------



## rapid fire (May 28, 2012)

I received a PM from a fellow member interested in the Blackbeard Island hunt this year. 

Important items:

comfortable snake boots (preferably waterproof)

thermacell

bugspray

High sensitivity GPS

COMPASS

Good hand pruners (2 pairs and don't skimp)

however many arrows you think you need (times 2)

extra broadheads and bow string

light lock-on stand (loc-on-limit is a great stand)

light climbing steps

(LEAVE THE CLIMBING STAND AT HOME)

Multi-speed bycicle with bow carrier

Toiletries (they have showers)

Extra clothes (you are going to stay sweaty until it rains, then you are still going to be wet)

Backpack with camelback or you are going to wear yourself out constantly getting out water bottles. (the high humidity sucks the water out of you)

Trail mixes or power bars in case you decide not to make the 3 mile hike back to camp, through soft sand, during midday.

Others add to the list.

This will be one of the hardest, yet most rewarding hunts that you have ever attended. Approach it with an open mind and take it for what it is and enjoy.

Most importantly, THIS IS A GROUP HUNT and someone would be crazy to attempt it alone. Find out who all is going and plan camp as a group.


----------



## rapid fire (May 28, 2012)

Here is a really good LINK


----------



## ridgerunner404 (May 29, 2012)

Allways hunted sapelo on the last hunt,, wife and I will be trying to do bothe this year. The 2 BB hunts , and the Quota hunt at sapelo. My concern is having to achor out,, can anyone enlighten me on this process. Do I need a raft or something. We havew allways tied at the dock at sapelo sometimes 3 wide.


----------



## rapid fire (May 29, 2012)

They have a boat there that will shuttle you to your boat.  As far as anchoring, I know you need 2 heavy anchors and long lines.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info,, love hunting the islands,, do they say anything about getting there a couple of days ahead of time? I also read that they have  firewood to cut in a central location or something like that.


----------



## hogdgz (May 31, 2012)

Me, Dendy, and our Preacher are talking about going. I have never been on this trip so i will be of no help in providing details on this trip. I will be a newbie, lol.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be making my first trip there this December!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a group planning on going this year for the October hunt. Al you need to join us.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2012)

I sure would like to skewer a hog or two this year. I'm taking Chase to tote all my stuff back and forth from the boat.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dawgs30814 said:


> I have a group planning on going this year for the December hunt. Al you need to join us.



Shannon, reading where so many of my good friends are going to make this hunt sure makes it a tempting proposition. I will definitely be pondering it. Thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well folks as it stands right now,,, we will be doing both BB hunts,, and IF we get picked, the last sapelo firearms hunt too. hope to get together with some of yall around the fire a couple of nights.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 25, 2012)

i'm planning to go in December so guess i'll have to pass on this one, in spite of the fact that it looks lke some real good company. October hunt's just a little too buggy and snakey and alligatory for me---don't want to fight/race gators for my deer or hog. December hunt you dont get the advantage of the rut as is usually the case in October but it's cooler and the critters are keyed heavily on the remaining acorns


----------



## broadhead (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking forward to the December hunt again this year. What a great hunt and fantastic group of hunters..


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 21, 2012)

Every year I look at this hunt but every year it falls on my wife's birthday. As much as I would like to make this one, if I done it the locks on the door would probably be changed when I got back home. Yall have fun and be careful!! I look forward to seeing pics from this hunt.


----------

